# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Как починить аудио колонки

## vodos

Здравствуйте всем. У простеньких аудио колонок выломался регулятор громкости (так получилось). Подскажите что с чем припаять, что бы колонки просто работали, регулировать  звук  можно же и в системе. Навороченные колонки мне не нужны, поэтому неохота тратить впустую 300-400 рублей. Сканы прилагаю. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## vodos

Спасибо всем. Решение найдено. 
Тема закрыта.

----------


## STripper

Ну если решение найдено - поделись им пожалуйста! у самого 2 пары колонок с этой проблемой! и заимей привычку описывать путь решения проблемы в закрываемой теме, если решение таки найдено, это не сложно и избавит других от необходимости плодить точно такие же темы...

----------


## Микола

Если не требуется регулировка на колонках то просто закоротить 3 перемычками контакты, ну а если требуется купить любой стерео регулятор(переменный резистор на стерео) и перепоять, ну если стерео не принципиально можно и поставить моно только один конал от компа нужно будет отсоединить иначе звуховуха сгорит. Если нужна подробная инфо пишите в ящик с удовольсивием отвечу

----------

